

Tips for/Review our online expense app? - peterbe
http://www.snapexpense.com

======
peterbe
It's actually not that new but we haven't really done much yet to try to
promote it. That has to change!

------
davidw
Looks cool. Taking pictures of receipts though... does that open up avenues
for fraud?

~~~
peterbe
No. It's not any different from the paper based alternative. That risk is
always there no matter what the medium.

SnapExpense has a basic fraud-detection feature that prevents duplicate images
in the system.

~~~
davidw
I guess it just creates a sense of being less real/concrete. I don't know if
other people see this too, but maybe doing more to reassure people that it's
all quite concrete/traceable/permanent on the site would help? The FAQ is
good, although perhaps for companies, instead of "you can download...",
something like "we regularly send you a backup ..." might be a good measure?

Anyway, just a few notes.

